# So I have a friend that might be interested in joining FAF



## Vic (Jan 26, 2022)

Any tips for introducing the fandom to them?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 26, 2022)

Take it slow at first. Show them art they may like. If you go too fast they may be scared away by some of the more... questionable art.


----------



## Khafra (Jan 28, 2022)

If they're not a furry, there might be some difficulty in joining a furry forum lol. But yes, I would also advise to stick with the PG 13 side of things.


----------

